# Bontrager Node Computers...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody using Bontrager's Node Computers yet?

If so, how do they perform?


----------



## projectyourself (Oct 9, 2008)

I own 2 of them (Bontrager Node 1). One on my 6.9 Madone pro and one on my TTX. They are AWESOME. They quickly connect to any ANT+ device. You can get much more information on one screen and also has a larger screen than any of the previous Incite computers. It has lots of options and ways to customize it as well. It really is the best bike computer I've ever used hands down. And they have a great design and look cool. 

The Nodes are a little hard to find right now and the bontrager ANT+ sensors to go with it are even harder, so I'd get on it if you are thinking about getting one. Speed and candance sensors are sold seperately ($25 - $35 each) so plan on investing about $100 to$135 to get started with a Node 1. Heart rate monitor strap is another $65. It's worth it. Hope that helps you.

- Jeff.


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got the Node 1 and although I haven't gotten much of a chance to use it yet, I like it. The menu's do take a little getting used to. I'm second guessing my choice to go with the Node 1 because I want to add the heart-rate strap and I can see a back-light as a very nice feature. More than the Node computer, I really really like the idea of ANT+. I really don't think it'll be long before someone turns a 3G phone w/ gps into the best bike computer ever. Rumor has it that the iphone uses ANT+ for their nike+ app. ... Also, speedtrap/duotrap is a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the idea but not the price. The hidden fork sensor is pretty badass but I can't justify spending over $100 for a comp. I should be getting my Knog NERD 9 (paid $45) tomorrow or Monday. I like Knog just for being quirky and gangsta, LOL. Hopefully it works good.


----------



## pw9000 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had a Node 1 since November and love it! Since I do multi-sport events, (and didn't want to shell out $300 for a Volkswagen to sit on my wrist) I had a Garmin FR50 with a speed/cadence sensor on my bike along with a Cateye Strada bike computer. Both had rear wheel sensors, so you can imagine my left chainstay was a convoluted sensor mess. With the Node, I was able to pair the Garmin sensor and heart rate strap and see all that data in front of me easily. The computer is easy to use and very readable.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Node 2 and the duotrap sensor on my new 6 series P1. I love how clean the sensors are and the computer has been comparable to my old Cat Eye Enduro 8 for accuracy so far. I also like the extra info I'm getting (elev, temp, cadence, HR, % grade). YMMV.


----------



## Erasmus354 (Mar 5, 2010)

nrg4isu said:


> I've got the Node 1 and although I haven't gotten much of a chance to use it yet, I like it. The menu's do take a little getting used to. I'm second guessing my choice to go with the Node 1 because I want to add the heart-rate strap and I can see a back-light as a very nice feature. More than the Node computer, I really really like the idea of ANT+. I really don't think it'll be long before someone turns a 3G phone w/ gps into the best bike computer ever. Rumor has it that the iphone uses ANT+ for their nike+ app. ... Also, speedtrap/duotrap is a great idea.


You mean like this? http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/26/pedal-brain/

Near as I can tell any wireless device can communicate with ANT+ assuming it knows the protocol, since ANT+ just uses 2.4GHz band just like wireless G. If the ANT+ protocols were made public we would probably see many more applications for mobile devices.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a Garmin speed/cadence sensor and heart rate monitor that I use with a Garmin Edge 305. Are these accessories compatible with the Bontrager Node computers?


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

Erasmus354 said:


> You mean like this? http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/26/pedal-brain/
> 
> Near as I can tell any wireless device can communicate with ANT+ assuming it knows the protocol, since ANT+ just uses 2.4GHz band just like wireless G. If the ANT+ protocols were made public we would probably see many more applications for mobile devices.



Exactly! or at least close. I knew I wasn't the only one to have that great idea. Good to see that the convergence has begun!


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

dekindy said:


> I have a Garmin speed/cadence sensor and heart rate monitor that I use with a Garmin Edge 305. Are these accessories compatible with the Bontrager Node computers?


Yes. ANT+ will work with ANY other ANT+ device (that's the point)


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Erasmus354 said:


> You mean like this? http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/26/pedal-brain/
> 
> Near as I can tell any wireless device can communicate with ANT+ assuming it knows the protocol, since ANT+ just uses 2.4GHz band just like wireless G. If the ANT+ protocols were made public we would probably see many more applications for mobile devices.


The Pedal Brain widget costs almost as much as a Garmin 500! Personally I would never mount an iphone on my handlebars.

Also, there's a bit more to wireless interoperability than just using the same frequency. Good luck getting your wireless router or your home wireless phone to talk to your ANT+ PowerMeter! In many cases you need to integrate an ANT+ receiver chip, and presumably that's what the PedalBrain widget does for iPhone. Any product manufacturer that wants to interoperate with ANT+ can sign up here to find out about the protocol and the specs.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. :thumbsup: 

I really like that it has all the info I'm interested on one screen. I love the display. 
And if I go with a Madone, I love the SpeedTraps. 
Not overdone in my opinion, just what I need. I'd go with a Node 2. 
And the price is reasonable. Plus, Bontrager has an ironclad warranty program. Gotta like that. 

My Cateye Micro Wireless is serving me well.
It's increased my average to 71mph! (sarcasim)
Seriously though, it's great. Just not as easy to read as I'd like it to be.

Ideally, a white (or customizable) background with black (or customizable) lettering would be ideal for reading it while riding.
Plus, it would be way safer because you could just glance down at it and get your eyes back on the road in a split second. 

Again, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

nrg4isu said:


> Yes. ANT+ will work with ANY other ANT+ device (that's the point)


Sort of. There's quite a bit more to it than that. The ANT+ Alliance defines profiles for devices to define the characteristics expected of all devices that implement that profile. This means, for example, that all ANT+ devices that are power-meters all look the same to an ANT+ device that needs to talk to them. But the knowledge of the power-meter profile needs to be designed into that device for it to work.

So if a new *profile* gets defined, existing ANT+ devices won't yet know how to talk to it. Typically if the manufacturer wants to support that profile then they could do a firmware update to add support. But if the manufacturer doesn't care about that profile, then there is no useful compatibility to the end user. For example, don't expect your Bontrager Node 1 computer to be able to monitor the data coming from a Cyberdoodad Heart Pacemaker!


----------



## Erasmus354 (Mar 5, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> The Pedal Brain widget costs almost as much as a Garmin 500! Personally I would never mount an iphone on my handlebars.
> 
> Also, there's a bit more to wireless interoperability than just using the same frequency. Good luck getting your wireless router or your home wireless phone to talk to your ANT+ PowerMeter! In many cases you need to integrate an ANT+ receiver chip, and presumably that's what the PedalBrain widget does for iPhone. Any product manufacturer that wants to interoperate with ANT+ can sign up here to find out about the protocol and the specs.


Yes, manufacturers can sign up, but it isn't clear what cost if any there is, and it cuts out all of those independent app developers from making ANT+ capable apps. The iPhone just uses a normal integrated wireless chip whuch provides the 802.11 and BT connectivity. There is no special chip in the iPhone or the PedalBrain dock, therefore it is a good assumption to make that most wireless devices should be able to communicate with the ANT+ protocol. It is just a matter of that protocol being known by the developers.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Erasmus354 said:


> Yes, manufacturers can sign up, but it isn't clear what cost if any there is, and it cuts out all of those independent app developers from making ANT+ capable apps. The iPhone just uses a normal integrated wireless chip whuch provides the 802.11 and BT connectivity. There is no special chip in the iPhone or the PedalBrain dock, therefore it is a good assumption to make that most wireless devices should be able to communicate with the ANT+ protocol. It is just a matter of that protocol being known by the developers.


Manufacturers need to sign up so that they can license the technology, buy the chips, and get their devices tested for compliance/inter-operability. App developers are likely coding to some higher-level programming interface rather than the ANT+ wireless protocol. GoldenEmbed is an example of an ANT+ monitoring device and open source software for analysis of the ANT+ data protocols.

I can certainly believe that some devices have a wireless capability that allows ANT+ inter-operability. The manufacturers could simply integrate an ANT+ sensor, or have a wireless chip-set that can be made to work with ANT+. In the Apple iTouch/iPhone example, the Nike+ support is not the same as ANT+. They are different standards and different protocols. I don't believe that every 2.4GHz capable device can trivially add ANT+ support just because they use the same frequency band.

Pedal Brain themselves claim that their Synapse device provides the ANT+ communication:



> There are two costs associated with Pedal Brain. The first is the purchasing of the Pedal Brain Synapse from your local bike shop. This is the device that mounts to your bike, provides the ANT+ communication and case for you iPhone or iPod. The final price for this hasn't been finalized but it's expected to be within $130 and $200 USD for the plastic version. The carbon fiber version will be more. The second cost associated with Pedal Brain is the subscription plan as shown below. Note that, we offer a basic plan which is free.


Anyway, I'm getting way off topic.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

The Node2 comes with the HR strap, so the price difference between the Node1 + the HR strap is the same. It took Trek 2 months to get my the cadence sensor. The Node2 has really impressive features. If you do not need downloadable data or GPS nothing has it's feature set.


----------



## PalmettoRider (Jul 1, 2011)

*Node Computers Make the Grade*

I purchased a Node 1, along with a speed trap and cadence sensor for my Trek 2.1. I really like the ability to log my riding data. After a few trials, the menu for the Node is easily navigated. No problems with switching through the menus while riding. I like the spilt window feature, I can monitor both distance and cadence simultaneously. If you ride before sunrise or after sunset, you may wish to consider the Node 2. It's lighted so you can view your data during periods of low lighting. Wish my Node 1 had this feature. Overall, the Node provides all of the data I need and I can easily view while riding (when its light).


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I've used all sorts of computers over the years including Avocet, VDO, Specialized, Cateye.

I use a Garmin Edge 500 now and couldn't be happier. Just come off that wallet for once and get the Garmin. It's better.


----------



## DAlexNagy (May 17, 2010)

*Node 1.1 & Duotrap Experience*

My experience with the Node 1.1 and Duotrap sensor on a Madone 4.5.....

I installed the Duotrap sensor and Node 1.1 in Jan, 2014. Since then, I have replaced the Duotrap when it got water in it (my LBS swapped it out for me) and the Node computer/display has deteriorated.

The S2 button (bottom right) is failing to respond. I have to press it up to 20+ times for it to work and this is a real hassle when starting a ride. I have sometimes needed 1-2 minutes just to get the computer to reset the ride stats before I can start off on a new ride. Selecting 'YES' for a new ride takes time until the S2 button responds and changes the answer. I have cleaned around the buttons with a fine toothbrush with little change in the button's reaction. 

At 38 mi on today's (6/27) ride, I stopped at a bathroom and refilled my H2O bottle. Hopped back on the bike and noticed the Node was displaying the setup message (select language) - for some reason it rebooted. My bike was leaning against the right handlebar - the Node is installed in the center of the handlebars so I know it wasn't leaning on any button or touching the reset button on the bottom. 

I have gone through the setup so we'll see how long it lasts. But, to date my experience with the Node has not been a happy one.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DAlexNagy said:


> My experience with the Node 1.1 and Duotrap sensor on a Madone 4.5.....
> 
> I installed the Duotrap sensor and Node 1.1 in Jan, 2014. Since then, I have replaced the Duotrap when it got water in it (my LBS swapped it out for me) and the Node computer/display has deteriorated.
> 
> ...


Yeah, great info but I'm pretty sure no has bothered to post in this thread for 4 years because no one needs nor cares about the info.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

DAlexNagy said:


> My experience with the Node 1.1 and Duotrap sensor on a Madone 4.5.....
> 
> I installed the Duotrap sensor and Node 1.1 in Jan, 2014. Since then, I have replaced the Duotrap when it got water in it (my LBS swapped it out for me) and the Node computer/display has deteriorated.
> 
> ...


Trek will replace it under warranty. Just take it back to your dealer.


----------

